# God Gene?



## Poimen (Mar 10, 2005)

They even mention Calvin!

This quote would be great for most Arminian churches: 

_"Fortune includes the possibility of divine grace as well as environmental influences," says Cloninger._


Article

[Edited on 3-11-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess my nucleic acid cytosine levels in my genes were just about right to make me into a cold stalwart Calvinist.

What a bunch of secular humanist hocus pous.

Time Magazine


----------



## crhoades (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds hopeful to me! Once we figure out where the calvinist gene is we can harness the power of recombinant genetics! Instead of paying pastors/teachers money and buying books we'll just splice someone into the doctrines of grace.

GRACE - Genetic Reconstruction Affects Calvinistic Election


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2005)

Evolution must have ordained me to be a Calvinist!


----------



## Poimen (Mar 11, 2005)

I just found out: I have a gene that makes me write topics about how people can have genes that affect the way people act. 

Also the genius who wrote the original topic found out that he has a gene that makes him write things that haven't been proven yet. 

Oh yeah also I have a gene that makes me reply to people who have replied to me in posting about genes that make people act a certain way.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> I just found out: I have a gene that makes me write topics about how people can have genes that affect the way people act.
> 
> Also the genius who wrote the original topic found out that he has a gene that makes him write things that haven't been proven yet.
> ...



Sounds like genetic determinism.


----------

